# So what kind of shoes do you wear when you paint?



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Over the years I have seen some painters wear crazy stuff and it seems more often than not the one part of the dress attire that gets neglected is shoes..... I've seen painters in brand new whites with the most ragged tore up boots or s eaters ever.... So here it is what keeps you rockin when your rollin or brushing or spraying.
Here's my favorites navy blue and light blue checkered slip on vans home owners seem to enjoy this kitchy lil part of my attire but that aside they are comfy lightweight and breathe great.. I have another ragged pair that gets worn on spray days


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Like you, I have tried them all, from boots to sneakers. Several years ago I finally found my favorite.

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My toes would be sore after a day wearing those, so would my heals.

Kneeling to paint, sand, scrape, etc on low areas on hard surfaces would  my feet up with those. Same with standing on ladders.

Plus no arch support in vans. I used to wear them when I skateboarded.

I wear these shoes for normal work use

and red wing steel toe for industrial environments
http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2233-red-wing-shoes/2233-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

For exterior painting, does anyone have a good suggestion for shoes that best work on roofs? (general composition roofing).


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

My feet are a pain in the azz ATM. I think I might have a bone spur. Got to go to the doc to have it checked. So no shoes are comfy.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Like you, I have tried them all, from boots to sneakers. Several years ago I finally found my favorite.
> 
> Pat


Indeed!!! Lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Exterior I wore some kind of sturdy footware for protection and comfort on ladder rungs for so many hours.

Interior, Converse Jack Purcell low canvas sneakers. They were the only footware I could find with a smooth rubber sole. I hated cleated or ribbed soles that were impossible to clean if I happened to step in even a spot of paint. 









Now, for wallcovering, cross trainers that are comfortable - I don't step in paint anymore.

Although I still have a pair of Purcell's in the van in case a custopmer of mine wants me to wear shoes inside that had not picked up any outside "stuff". You can't beat pure canvas for comfort - but they do not last, especially at $50 a pop.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

flip flops


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I always wore plain white Reeboks. Before all the gel inserts came out, I had to have the shoes modified for my right leg. The VA hosp has a store that sold them for about $20-25/pr and I'd take them to the prosthetics dept to have the inserts made. Now I can just buy the different gel inserts and use them in about all of my shoes. Use to get the shoes in high-tops, but haven't seen any in awhile.

On the jobs that required boots/safety shoes I just bought the cheapo's. Gonna get messed up anyway. I do have a pair of red flannel lined RedWings that I've had since 1980. Just like new, usually only wore them doing walkthru's on commercial jobs.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I only do interior redo- so I don't think I own something with laces. In any bad weather, which here is 75% of the time, I wear outside shoes to the door- stocking feet to where I am working and it is tarped off there, and light comfortable slips there. The 2 shoe method is noticed and appreciated, and I don't have to lay a tarp path.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I wear the ones like TJ showed, it is pretty hard to find an all white tennis in 13EEE, Chris orders them online 6 at a time. I have gout and bone spurs, get a shot of cortisone in your heel, it will help a little.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

DO EVERYTHING IN VANS!!!!! :thumbup:
(I even go sockless with a little help of some baby powder)


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Holding strong through their second exterior season. They're especially nice since it rains out of the blue in the PNW. The sole wore down, so I stuck in some Superfeet, which I highly suggest.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Mod Paint Works said:


> DO EVERYTHING IN VANS!!!!! :thumbup:
> (I even go sockless with a little help of some baby powder)


Dude I'm stoked I. can't wait to get up to the D were gonna rock that town!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Rob said:


> I wear the ones like TJ showed, it is pretty hard to find an all white tennis in 13EEE, Chris orders them online 6 at a time. I have gout and bone spurs, get a shot of cortisone in your heel, it will help a little.


Do you ski?:whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> flip flops


I always paint bare foot


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I always paint bare foot


WOW:blink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I always paint bare foot


Looks like you were painting in Scarface's office...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Allows for better traction on the ladders and when I get behind I can manage a third brush/roller.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks like you were painting in Scarface's office...


Hope he didn't meet his "little friend" while doing so.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i wear plain white sneakers........nothin fancy............$30-$40 or so from ROSS


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> i wear plain white sneakers........nothin fancy............$30-$40 or so from ROSS


I've wear skateboarding shoes, love'em ,but not when working with extesion ladders


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Not sure why the strong reaction. "Say hello to my little friend", is a famous line from the movie Scarface (referenced to by TJ) - referring to his huge grenade launching machine gun. Not anything else. Lighten up!








I second using Superfeet insoles. Eases up stress on your arch on ladders.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

ross's baby, designers name from half the price rock on....:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I wear work boots, Wolverine Durashocks.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I wear work boots, Wolverine Durashocks.


:thumbup: Where do you buy those ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :thumbup: Where do you buy those ?


I normally buy them online, they last a long time. I have three different pairs bouncing around here. I have my every day pair, a spray pair and then a pair I use for yard work. They just get rotated down the line after I buy a new pair.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

One you hit 30 or so,foot pain begins to creep up on ya,so Lugs are very good on ladders.Problem is they wear out quick. Now i wear Cat (Caterpillar) low boots.Theyre pretty good.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rick the painter said:


> One you hit 30 or so,foot pain begins to creep up on ya,so Lugs are very good on ladders.Problem is they wear out quick. Now i wear Cat (Caterpillar) low boots.Theyre pretty good.


Wait until you hit your late fifties!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Croc's inside pair and outside pair 
You have to watch out for nails and slippery patios , not good for power washing though. Walking roofs they work the best unless it's metal than no !


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Being in construction, our company policy is work boots are required.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

For New Construction sites and exteriors (you never know with, safety first). 

And my running shoes for interior repaints.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I always wear work boots. I have worn Wolverines, but the last 4 years or so I have worn the same boot. Redwing 6 inch 606 w/ the electrical hazard clear sole. It is the top of the line and the only Redwing made in the US as far as I know. They cost me 165$ but they are worth it. I feel good too buying American. Wolverines and 99% of footwear are made in China or wherever. I would probably start wearing sneakers if all I did was interior painting. I like the support I get from boots, especially if I'm standing on a ladder rung for 8 hrs.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I always wear work boots. I have worn Wolverines, but the last 4 years or so I have worn the same boot. Redwing 6 inch 606 w/ the electrical hazard clear sole. It is the top of the line and the only Redwing made in the US as far as I know. They cost me 165$ but they are worth it. I feel good too buying American. Wolverines and 99% of footwear are made in China or wherever. I would probably start wearing sneakers if all I did was interior painting. I like the support I get from boots, especially if I'm standing on a ladder rung for 8 hrs.


I bought a pair of Redwings for estimating this spring. Best pair of boots I've ever owned. I feel that presenting the image of an experienced contractor is important when meeting with clients. I wear a company embroidered baseball cap & shirt, carhart pants and the Redwings when I meet with a home owner.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Uhh....sneakers. Nike air monarchs if u want specifics


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Wait until you hit your late fifties!


 Oh ill be out of the bucket by then yea right, more like kickin it!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Sometimes boots, sometimes runners, sometimes sandals, and sometimes slippers. I've got them all.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rick the painter said:


> Oh ill be out of the bucket by then yea right, more like kickin it!


Man - Don't SAY that!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Shoes? You guys wear shoes? I suppose you are wearing shirts too?  Work boots for me.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I gotta say I don't like wearing boots much.

Unless I'm hunting.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I gotta say I don't like wearing boots much.
> 
> Unless I'm hunting.


Man I freaking HATE boots I had to wear them on a recent commercial job ughhhhhhh I was not a happy camper after 10 hour days


----------



## scott65 (Jul 11, 2011)

Redwing boots with the non marking soles. Very comfy right from the start,and best of all they are made in the USA!!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I wear boots, but I do not buy new work boots. I use the boots I have been wearing outside of work after I replace those boots with new ones. 

In other words, I hand my boots down to myself.

Right now my work boots are the the Keen brand, and I have a pair of Merrell on deck.

I believe in spending good money on shoes and boots. Comfort is important too me, as well as longevity.


----------



## pip (Mar 30, 2011)

White Chuck Taylor's 
If they're good enough for the NBA, they're good enough for my interior jobs.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

pip said:


> White Chuck Taylor's
> If they're good enough for the NBA, they're good enough for my interior jobs.


Good enough thirty years ago! I prefer some cushion and durability.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

i am going to say this one time and one time only............ROCKPORTS >>>ALDERS if you can get em once u go there everything is inferior!!!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Nobody has said it yet.. I wear hiking boots. The support the ankles, Gor Tex waterproof and have an agressive sole for great traction(roofs) they are also good for a lot of walking.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

*Nothing like this comfy boots for work...*

This boots are a must if you wanna join the crew!!

lol :jester:


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

Usually, I wear a comfortable pair of boots. And it is worth it me to spend some money - so I have a pair of steel toed timberlands right now that will last me a while longer.

Standing on a ladder all day or on a commercial job - good boots.

For interior residential repaints I will wear sneakers - old school reebok's usually. My wife calls them the Gilligan shoes.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey I like the whole look!














(If you don't know about the Lenegrad Cowboys, find them in YouTube and be amazed!> just do it! 



 )


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ya' just gotta' wear a hat when you spray lacquer!


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Goode Painters said:


> i am going to say this one time and one time only............ROCKPORTS >>>ALDERS if you can get em once u go there everything is inferior!!!


 Rockport does make the most comfortable dress shoe I've ever worn.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

pinchegordo said:


> Over the years I have seen some painters wear crazy stuff and it seems more often than not the one part of the dress attire that gets neglected is shoes..... I've seen painters in brand new whites with the most ragged tore up boots or s eaters ever.... So here it is what keeps you rockin when your rollin or brushing or spraying.
> Here's my favorites navy blue and light blue checkered slip on vans home owners seem to enjoy this kitchy lil part of my attire but that aside they are comfy lightweight and breathe great.. I have another ragged pair that gets worn on spray days


What's the thing on the sole of the converse lookin shoe?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sincere painter said:


> What's the thing on the sole of the converse lookin shoe?


Pinche gave a fairwell speech and took a noted break from PT awhile back.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Pinche was in a bind!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I find these broomball shoes...to be the cat's meow ! Great for cold climates . :whistling2:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_omuQuxvCejY/S2L9DNivP6I/AAAAAAAAACw/66X941cB1yw/s320/Sz1Spider.JPG


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

I like sneakers of a high quality!
New Balance are great having a wide width! 

Boots? You can keep'um!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

New Balance are what I wear. For regular interior work boots are a bit overkill.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

If I'm doing an interior job I go and buy a cheap 5 dollar pair of slip ons from walmart. Those Bruce lee style kung fu shoes. This way on tear down and touch up I can pull them on and off easy when needed. They are also flat on the bottom so the paint doesn't build up on the tread. I start with a fresh pair every job.

If its exterior I have a pair of wolverines that seem to be indestructible


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

Heck, if I'm not careful, I could fill my truck with shoes!

My 'general purpose' shoes are ankle-high hiking boots. Good enough for most tasks. There are times for dedicated footwear, though.

The first such time is the house near finishing, where they don't want your boots tracking things in. I carry a cheap pair of slip-ons, similar to the Vans at the start of the thread. I'll swap footwear at the door.

I learned the hard way that spraying demands it's own shoes. I have an ankle-high ("chuka boots") pair of Keds for that. In plain white, of course.

Ladders are a pain in the foot. Problem solved witha pair of steel-shank cowboy boots; I can stand on the rungs all day, and be no worse for wear than if I had been on a cement floor.

Winter - and cold floors - brings in a whole new pain in the feet. My solution is, oddly enough, a Mil-spec pair of desert boots. Similar to the Vietnam-era 'jungle boot,' except that there's a good 1/2" thick insulating plate in the sole. What protects from hot sand also protects from cold concrete. Buy them a wee bit large, and you can wear real thick wool socks, and be good for the coldest job site. You'll want to put rubber caps on the toes, as the leather is pretty thin.

Some sites require you to have 'safety toe' boots, or even ones with metatarsal guards as well. My primary customer is one such place. I have a pair of hiking-boot style Wolverines that aren't too 'clunky.'

I do work 'other than just painting.' For example, II have another customer, a plumbing company, that has me wire their sewage pumps. So, I have a pair of wellies for when I'm in the pit.


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

RH said:


> Allows for better traction on the ladders and when I get behind I can manage a third brush/roller.


Hahahahahahaha 

Need a job?


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

Amish Elecvtrician said:


> Heck, if I'm not careful, I could fill my truck with shoes!
> 
> My 'general purpose' shoes are ankle-high hiking boots. Good enough for most tasks. There are times for dedicated footwear, though.
> 
> ...


Some GREAT ideas!


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Lazerline said:


> If I'm doing an interior job I go and buy a cheap 5 dollar pair of slip ons from walmart. Those Bruce lee style kung fu shoes. This way on tear down and touch up I can pull them on and off easy when needed. They are also flat on the bottom so the paint doesn't build up on the tread. I start with a fresh pair every job.
> 
> If its exterior I have a pair of wolverines that seem to be indestructible


I do essentially this, but usually with cheap Converse or Vans knockoffs from Walmart for now $10-12 (inflation is hard.) Wear them for a month or two, trash them. 

My big thing with shoes is feeling the ground, I like to feel the ground to keep my sense of balance, which is really important when painting.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Work boots all day, every day. I can't stand on a ladder in regular shoes. Kills my feet. 

I have some lightweight ones, which are nylon instead of leather. Still pass all the safety tests, but leak like a sieve if you step in a puddle.


----------

